# Question de VPN et de plage IP, question complexe



## DocRunner (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour

J'ai un logiciel station qui fait office de logiciel serveur pour des logiciels clients. Ces derniers ne sont vus que si l'ensemble des clients sur la même plage IP.

Sur ma free pro, j'ai fait serveur VPN
La Free Pro ouvre des plages classiquement dans 192.168.10.XXX
Lorsque le VPN est créé alors malheureusement la connexion dans le réseau distant, se fait invariablement dans la plage 192.168.2.XXX
On ne peut changer ni l'un ni l'autre.

Est ce que si je créé avec un autre routeur un sous réseau en 192.168.2.XXX, que je mets l"'ordinateur en IP fixe sur ce routeur, tout en mettant en passerelle l'adresse IP de la free pro, je vais pouvoir accéder à internet (grâce à la passerelle) et que du coup tout ce petit monde va se retrouver sur la plage IP 192.168.2.XXX, et du coup le VPN va se retrouver aussi sur cette plage IP, est ce que le logiciel du client du VPN qui se connectera en 192.168.2.XXX verra via la free pro, verra ainsi le réseau 192.168.2.... de l'autre routeur ?.

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2021)

Salut,

Je dois dire que j’ai du mal à comprendre ce que tu essayes de faire…

Bon, soit deux réseaux locaux. Le A et le B
Supposons que le réseau A soit en 192.168.10.0/24
Supposons qu’on configure le serveur VPN de la  FreeBox du Réseau A.
Le serveur VPN distribuera des adresses IP aux machines distantes (qui ont bien sûr configuré leurs clients VPN pour accéder au serveur VPN du réseau A) en 192.168.10.xxx

Sauf magouilles, il faudra que le réseau local du réseau B ne soit pas sur le même plan IP que le réseau A.
Donc, supposons que le réseau B soit en 192.168.2.0/24
Ces machines (sur lesquelles un client VPN aura été installé) auront donc bien une adresse IP en 192.168.2.xxx, MAIS aussi une extrémité tunnel en 192.168.10.xxx que leur aura affecté le serveur VPN du réseau A.
Toutes ces machines  auront alors (potentiellement) accès aux machines du réseau A, et au réseau B, évidemment...

Après, il y a aussi la possibilité de configurer un VPN inter-Box (le client sur l’une, et le serveur sur l’autre)


----------



## DocRunner (23 Mai 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je dois dire que j’ai du mal à comprendre ce que tu essayes de faire…
> 
> ...


Eh bien non justement ! Le serveur VPN distribué aux distants des adresses en 192.168.2.Xxx et on ne peut rien y faire
Quant à la freebox pro elle est en plage 192.168.10.xxx et là non plus on ne peut rien y faire .
Et je sais bien qu’elles ont accès aux autres machines si besoin … sauf que mon logiciel serveur s’il  est une sur une machine en 192.168.10.xxxx ne voit pas les logiciels clients en 192.168.2.xxx


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2021)

Fais un ifconfig d'une machine distante sur laquelle tu as installé un client VPN pour pouvoir te connecter à la freebox.
On y verra plus clair.


----------



## ericse (23 Mai 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> J'ai un logiciel station qui fait office de logiciel serveur pour des logiciels clients. Ces derniers ne sont vus que si l'ensemble des clients sur la même plage IP.


Bonjour,
Ce type de logiciel nécessite souvent un VPN de niveau 2 (non routé, donc sur les mêmes plages IP).
Je pense que www.zerotier.com pourrait fonctionner, c'est à installer sur chaque machine, peut importe le routeur.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2021)

Le client est bien sur un Réseau local en 192.168.1.0/24
Je suppose que la Freebox sur laquelle le serveur VPN est sur un réseau en 92.168.2.0/24


ipsec0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
options=6463<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,CHANNEL_IO,PARTIAL_CSUM,ZEROINVERT_CSUM>
inet 192.168.2.1 --> 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffffff

Le truc curieux dans l’interface tunnel IPSec du client, c’est « inet 192.168.2.1 --> 192.168.2.1 »
Pour moi, il ne devrait pas y avoir les mêmes adresses.

Ça se complique…


----------



## DocRunner (23 Mai 2021)

La freebox où est le serveur vpn sur laquelle est le réseau est en 192.168.10.x


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mai 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> La freebox où est le serveur vpn sur laquelle est le réseau est en 192.168.10.x


Normal que ça ne marche pas.
On ne sait pas comment tu as configuré le VPN serveur…
Est-il configuré en mode bridgé, ou en mode routé?
Je pense que tu devrais utiliser le mode bridgé avec pour l'utilisateur l'adresse IP en "dynamique"
De cette façon, le client VPN se comportera comme s’il était sur le réseau 192.168.10.0


C’est quoi, le client: OpenVPN?
Je ne comprend pas cette adresse en 192.168.2.xxx
Je ne suis pas chez Free, mais en mode routé, il me semble que le VPN est sur un plan IP en 192.168.27.0


----------



## DocRunner (24 Mai 2021)

Free pro , il n’y a pas d’option de configuration du serveur vpn, il est en IKev et point final . Dès lors en local hors vpn, le réseau est en 192.168.10.x et il attribue aux clients vpn une ip en 192.168.2.XX et 

la plage du type 192.168.27 c’est free delta


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mai 2021)

Donc, le serveur VPN est en mode routé. Curieux que la Freebox Pro n'accepte pas le mode bridgé...
Dans le serveur, comment as-tu configuré l'utilisateur VPN:
En IP dynamique ou en IP fixe, et si oui, laquelle?


----------



## DocRunner (24 Mai 2021)

Dans le serveur, c'est pareil, on clique sur ajouter utilisateur ; nom mot de passe et ça s'arrête là. Rien d'autre possible.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mai 2021)

C'est vrai qu'on ne voit pas grand chose.   
À tout hasard, côté client, quand le tunnel est activé, fais un 
netstat -r    (pour voir ce qu'on envoie dans l'interface tunnel ipsec0


----------



## DocRunner (25 Mai 2021)

-


----------



## DocRunner (25 Mai 2021)

en mp


----------



## DocRunner (25 Mai 2021)

voilà voilà..


----------



## ericse (25 Mai 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> voilà voilà..


dommage dommage...


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2021)

J'ai l'impression que c'est bon, il y a bien une route par défaut qui va vers ipsec0.
Au vu des routes, ça devrait marcher.
Essaye de pinguer ta box distante (192.168.10.1 en principe)

Fais également 
traceroute 192.168.10.1
traceroute 192.168.10.xxx. (xxx étant une machine sur ton réseau distant)
C'est pour voir jusqu'où tu vas...


----------



## DocRunner (25 Mai 2021)

En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne s'est pas compris. Je n'ai jamais dit que le VPN serveur / Client ne fonctionnait pas, car via partage ecran mac, j'ai accès à tout du local au distant. Mon problème c'est que le logiciel médical "station" (= serveur), ne sait pas voir son client s'il est dans une autre plage ip, ce qui est totalement normal. 

Si je fais le traceroute comme tu me le demandes, sur la box distante, alors j'ai ça :

traceroute to 192.168.10.254 (192.168.10.254), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets


 1  192.168.10.254 (192.168.10.254)  17.507 ms  18.462 ms  17.598 ms


iMac :~ $ traceroute 192.168.10.104


traceroute to 192.168.10.104 (192.168.10.104), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets


 1  212.27.38.253 (212.27.38.253)  17.491 ms  18.018 ms  16.668 ms


 2  192.168.10.104 (192.168.10.104)  17.715 ms  18.156 ms  17.646 ms


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2021)

Oups...
Bon alors, c'est tout simple.
Tu passes ton serveur médical en IP fixe (sur le plan IP 192.168.10.0)
Par exemple une adresse hors plage DHCP du genre 192.168.10.201
DNS 192.168.10.254
Routeur 192.168.10.254
MAIS avec un masque plus large 255.255.0.0  de cette façon, pour le serveur, les adresses en 192.168.10.xxx seront sur le même réseau que les adresses en 192.168.1.xxx et celles en 192.168.2.xxx


----------



## DocRunner (26 Mai 2021)

Je viens de faire les modifications à distance et bizarrement je n'ai plus accès via le partage d'écran au mac configuré en 255.255.0.0 . Impossible de le joindre.
Alors en fait, après avoir fait plusieurs test, cette configuration rend impossible toute connexion via les partages d'écran. La connexion au VPN serveur se fait correctement mais rien ne semble visible sur le réseau...


----------



## DocRunner (26 Mai 2021)

De plus la synchronisation ne semblait pas se faire. Apparemment le lien avait l'air de se faire mais l'échange de données entre le logiciel client et le logiciel n'opérait pas.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Mai 2021)

Je dois dire que là, je patauge…   
Je ne comprends pas en quoi l’élargissement d’un masque sur une machine peut perturber l’ensemble du réseau.
Remets le masque en 255.255.255.0
J’ai plus vraiment d’idées…

Dans la configuration du logiciel station, il y a des éléments de paramétrage réseau?


----------



## DocRunner (27 Mai 2021)

En fait c'est assez curieux. Lorsque tu es sur place, tu peux accéder à toutes les machines via le partage d'écran.
Par contre à distance, via le VPN, le partage d'écran, ne fonctionne plus. Aucune des machins n'accessible.

Je vais refaire une tentative quand même ce week end pour voir. Là où ça m'étonnait , c'est qu'il me semblait que le logiciel station voyait bien le logiciel client.. mais le transfert de donnée ne se faisait pas.. Trop bizarre.

Je réessaie  à plat ce week end

Oui on peut configurer le logiciel station en diffusion externe, via des redirections de port. C'est l'autre solution  également. Mais c'est pénible, car l'éditeur ne nous donne pas la possibilité de gérer ça nous même, on est obligé de passer par un collaborateur..

Bref, je réessaie ce week end. En tous cas mille merci pour tes conseils géniaux


----------



## DocRunner (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour. Alors autre question, quand je connecte mon mac perso en client du VPN pro, je n'arrive pas à avoir les dossier partagés sur le réseau pro
Exemple
Mac perso se connecte en client VPN sur le serveur VPN pro
Sur le réseau pro, il ya un ordinateur qui partage un dossier. Ce dossier est visible de n'importe quel mac du réseau pro
Mais de mon mac perso, je n'ai pas accès à ces dossiers partagés

Y'a t il un moyen. ?

Merci


----------



## maxou56 (14 Juin 2021)

DocRunner a dit:


> Sur le réseau pro, il ya un ordinateur qui partage un dossier. Ce dossier est visible de n'importe quel mac du réseau pro
> Mais de mon mac perso, je n'ai pas accès à ces dossiers partagés


Bonjour,
Sur les mac du réseau pro, les partages sont directement visibles, car il ce présente avec « Bonjour ».
Mais ce protocole ne passe pas à travers le VPN.
Il faut donc ce connecter manuellement. Finder > Aller > se connecter au serveur > smb://IP(du réseau pro de la machine partageant les dossiers) ou afp://IP


----------



## thecramp (26 Août 2022)

Salut sur free Pro aussi j'ai le meme probleme @DocRunner à tu résolu le probleme ?
Merci


----------



## doc69007fr (7 Novembre 2022)

DocRunner a dit:


> Bonjour. Alors autre question, quand je connecte mon mac perso en client du VPN pro, je n'arrive pas à avoir les dossier partagés sur le réseau pro
> Exemple
> Mac perso se connecte en client VPN sur le serveur VPN pro
> Sur le réseau pro, il ya un ordinateur qui partage un dossier. Ce dossier est visible de n'importe quel mac du réseau pro
> ...


Bonjour DocRunner :
je suis heureux de voir un confrere utilisateur de Medis...;effectivement cela fait des mois que j'essaye de me faire un VPN site to site pour faire tourner surtout les annexes VG paiement et ExpressV , car j'ai du acheter une licence pour une version supplementaire à la maison ( concernant l'extension medicale).
Je voulais en plus en profiter pour  mettre la sauvergarde egalement sur mon imac mais voila impossible de partager une sauvegarde avec une licence poste sur le meme mac ! c'est dingue ...

Au cabinet , 5 bureaux avec 6 mac ( dont un serveur) ...et j'esperai pouvoir consulter ces annexes à la maison surtout pour faire de temps a autre un traitement des rejets ..vous savez de quoi je parle...
Je voulais faire croire au logiciel station qu'il s'agissait d'un ordi de plus en locale ..mais voila les sous reseaux doivent etre identiques ;..peut etre en faisant de l'overlapping ...je vais voir ...et ce satané protocol "bonjour" qui ne passe pas par VPN ..c'est dingue ...
Comment font les entreprises avec des logiciels tiers ? il doit bien y a voir un cas comme le notre....Tres bonne soirée


----------



## Jackair (4 Janvier 2023)

DocRunner a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un logiciel station qui fait office de logiciel serveur pour des logiciels clients. Ces derniers ne sont vus que si l'ensemble des clients sur la même plage IP.
> 
> ...


Il est possible que la configuration que vous décrivez puisse fonctionner, mais il y a plusieurs éléments à prendre en compte. Tout d'abord, il est important de noter que la plage IP 192.168.10.XXX utilisée par votre Freebox est une plage privée et que la plage IP 192.168.2.XXX est également une plage privée. Cela signifie que ces plages IP ne sont pas accessibles depuis Internet et ne peuvent donc pas être utilisées pour communiquer avec des ordinateurs situés en dehors de votre réseau local.

Pour que les logiciels clients puissent se connecter au logiciel serveur via le VPN, il est nécessaire que ces derniers soient tous situés dans la même plage IP. Si vous créez un sous-réseau en 192.168.2.XXX sur un autre routeur et que vous mettez l'ordinateur en IP fixe sur ce routeur, cet ordinateur sera situé dans le sous-réseau 192.168.2.XXX et ne pourra pas communiquer avec les logiciels clients situés dans le sous-réseau 192.168.10.XXX.

Pour que les logiciels clients puissent communiquer avec le logiciel serveur via le VPN, il est recommandé de configurer le VPN de façon à ce qu'il utilise une plage IP privée qui soit accessible depuis les deux sous-réseaux. Par exemple, vous pouvez configurer le VPN pour utiliser la plage IP 192.168.3.XXX et mettre en place des règles de routage pour que les deux sous-réseaux puissent se parler via cette plage IP.

Il est également possible de configurer le VPN pour utiliser une adresse IP publique, mais cela nécessite généralement l'utilisation d'un serveur VPN externe et peut être plus complexe à mettre en place. Si vous rencontrez des difficultés avec la configuration de votre VPN, je vous recommande de consulter la documentation de votre routeur ou de contacter le service clientèle de votre fournisseur d'accès Internet pour obtenir de l'aide.


----------

